# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη LG] W2252TQ

## mtzag

Εχω μια LG W2252TQ η οποια πριν 5-6 μηνες δεν ανοιγε καθολου (προβλημα με την τροφοδοσια) της αλλαξα πυκωτες στο τροφοδοτικο και εφτιαξε.
Τωρα μου παρουσιασε ενα αλλο προβλημα.. Την ανοιγω αναβει 1-2 sec και μετα σβηνει..
Αμα την κλεισω απο το power και την ξαναναψω κανει παλι το ιδιο.
Τι λετε να φταιει ? Μηπως τα εχει παιξει καποια απο τις λαμπες και μολις δει ο iverter οτι δεν λειτουργει η λαμπα τις σβηνει ολες ?
Ανταλακτικο παιζει να βρω η παω για καινουργια ?

----------


## angel_grig

Mπορει να εχει χαλασει το inverter..εαν πλησιασεις με φακο βλεπεις κατι?

----------

